# OT: Allan Ray



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

During tonights Big East tournament game with Pittsburgh, Villanova guard Allan Ray was poked in the eye, and it came all the way out of it's socket. No word yet on if he's blind, eyeless, or what. But God bless him.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

ESPN reporting that he will be ok. Thank God. He is very lucky to not have permanent damage.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

WOW! Thats awesome that he is okay.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

It is actually somewhat common. Ask any ER doctor or medic and they have probably seen it at least once. A friend of mine told me he was once called to a house where a women was home alone. She was trying to move a couch when she fell and hit here eye on the couch base popping it completly out of the socket. All they had to do was pop it back in place.

Scary.


At first I thought this was a Ray Allen trade rumor.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmm.. I've never seen it. Still, I'm glad he's ok.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> During tonights Big East tournament game with Pittsburgh, Villanova guard Allan Ray was poked in the eye, *and it came all the way out of it's socket*. No word yet on if he's blind, eyeless, or what. But God bless him.


ewww...

good thing he's ok


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yea, it was quite gross.


----------

